# Benefits of habitation service



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Just had my annual habitation service done by Peter Hambilton and mostly everthing is ok except for these so check yours:

the plastic bushes on the entrance step had gone on the left hand side (this one takes most of the weight it seems) and needed replacing. If you don't do this it can wear away the aluminium sections.

the habitation door refused to close every now and again. The locking mechanism needed attention.

the handbrake release button had become difficult to press. It turned out the plastic handle works its way up and just needed pushing down.

Thats all.

Bob


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Heres a checklist for you to see what they actually check.
Its worth the £100 or so just to know you wont be gassed (with LPG)
in the night.
Phill


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

drcotts said:


> Heres a checklist for you to see what they actually check.
> Phill


Hi Phill

Or have ticked the box to _*say *_they checked!!! 8O 8O

Unfortunately checklists often seem to be filled in whilst drinking a cuppa, as evidenced by the many tales of woe on here. 8O

>> This << from our Grizzly will add to your list, and may help anyone who wants to check for themselves, either instead of or in "support" of a dealer hab check.

Knowledge is power, eh? :wink:

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

One important aspect of habitation checks is that most extended water ingress warranties rely on having proof of an annual check with supporting paperwork and dampness check result.

Some dealers demand this for free water ingress repair work.


----------

